# تمتع بالتدليك والمساج بمنزلك مع جهاز تدليك القدمين الرائع



## المسوقه ام ناصر (7 مارس 2016)

يقوم بتدليك القدم بإحتراف بالتركيز 

على أماكن الاجهاد ولتدليك الساق ضعه على أريكة معادلة لأرتفاع المقعد

وضع ساقيك وتمتع بالتدليك الإحترافي برفقه ريموت للتحكم عن بعد لراحة أكثر














تجدونه لدي معرض مؤسسة الطائرالمزرق لأجهزة المساج والتدليك والتخسيس للعناية بالجسم 

الرياض الروضة شارع حفصة بنت عمر 

للطلب والإستفسار 


0551511002

إنستقرام

bluebird.sa


التواصل بالرقم المرفق بالإعلان لعدم التواجدبالموقع ​


----------



## كوثر سعيد (7 مارس 2016)

*رد: تمتع بالتدليك والمساج بمنزلك مع جهاز تدليك القدمين الرائع*

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------

